
ArnoldC – Arnold Schwarzenegger based programming language - kksjallk
https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC
======
gremlinsinc
Needs a Who is your daddy? and What does he Do... maybe in a switch statement?
or if/then? use case like in rails.

------
JoeDaDude
Cool! But let's get classy too:

[http://shakespearelang.sourceforge.net/report/shakespeare/](http://shakespearelang.sourceforge.net/report/shakespeare/)

------
Roboprog
THIS IS ALL BULLSHIT, ALL OF IT!

Thank you, that was a bizarre bit of fun.

(maybe the above should throw an exception??? what to use for try/catch?)

~~~
Roboprog
I like how "Arnold" is in all caps, too.

------
AdamSC1
Return should be "Get to the Chopper"

and "I'll be back" should be a while loop - other than that I love this.

------
Slump
The fizz buzz implementation in the wiki had me in tears.
[https://gist.github.com/georg/9224355](https://gist.github.com/georg/9224355)

------
alnitak
Someone should make a text to speech version of this that spits out the
original voice

------
runnr_az
That's rad... love it when talented people spend their time doing silly
things.

------
squozzer
I can think of some more --

NULL = NOW JUST PLAIN ZERO

Memory fault = THERE IS NO BATHROOM

